# 42 year old Ariens some help Please



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Ariens 1977 purchase ST 24 model 924032 serial 008001 (this is important #)


Hello I believe this Ariens is only on its' 2nd set of belts as my Dad was original purchaser, & I was original operator (LOL) & I have only 1 set of old belts.


*1.)* I am getting some discrepancies about the belt sizes original belt # 72098 I believe is 3/8 X 33... but I have found some to be 34 & 34 1/2 long??? 


*2.)* Original belt # 72108 I believe is 1/2 X 37..... but I have found some to be 36 1/2 & 37 long??
 > *what should the correct lengths be for each belt?*
* > 72108 may now be 07210800 & 72098 may now be 07232100 ??*
*
*
*3.) * I also am running the original Friction Disc #3003. I am unsure whether I should buy an Arien's stamped Friction Disc or buy an aftermarket disc? I kind of doubt Ariens makes them. Any thoughts about this too?

*Thank You For the help :smile2:*
*ron3033*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Those 924 twin sticks had two different belt sizes....the small three lug wheels have shorter belts then the larger four bolt wheels. The difference is in the bucket attachment lugs on the big wheel buckets being moved upward to make up for the larger wheels.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Take them off and bring them to a auto parts store. They usually have some kind of tool to measure them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ariens friction disc # 00300300 or Stens 240-394 I get mine at Oreilly Auto Parts # 7-04211 for $15 and they come with a lifetime warranty. I've had no fitment issues or operational complaints. You will likely need to call or drop in and have one ordered from the distribution center in your area as they usually aren't stocked in stores.

Still working on the belts. Original numbers according to your serial number. 
Auger belt 07210800
Drive Belt 07209800


.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

On72108 I have also seen a 1/2' X 36.7". Which actually might be perfect....Right down the middle.


https://www.ebay.com/i/132055871034?chn=ps


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ariens still very much makes the 3003 friction wheel. Why wouldn't they? The 924 series sold for over 3 decades.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

ron3033 said:


> Ariens 1977 purchase ST 24 model 924032 serial 008001 (this is important #)
> 
> 
> Hello I believe this Ariens is only on its' 2nd set of belts as my Dad was original purchaser, & I was original operator (LOL) & I have only 1 set of old belts.
> ...


 I don't know if you can get NOS or not, if you could the rubber might be frail. I bought some NOS pads for my old Simplicity and the rubber cracked.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Ariens friction disc # 00300300 or Stens 240-394 I get mine at Oreilly Auto Parts # 7-04211 for $15 and they come with a lifetime warranty. I've had no fitment issues or operational complaints. You will likely need to call or drop in and have one ordered from the distribution center in your area as they usually aren't stocked in stores.
> 
> Still working on the belts. Original numbers according to your serial number.
> Auger belt 07210800
> ...


 Hi Thank You 72098 belt (3/8 X 33) was listed at Ariens Parts store as 07232100 I am worried it may be an error or wrong size.
https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup_a/261.htm?aribrand=ARN


belts are listed this is 7hp 008001 serial that makes a difference 2 models that year for 7hp. Not sure what is different.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

AL- said:


> I don't know if you can get NOS or not, if you could the rubber might be frail. I bought some NOS pads for my old Simplicity and the rubber cracked.



Good point about the rubber on the disc. Thanks for the insight.:smile2:


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

cranman said:


> Those 924 twin sticks had two different belt sizes....the small three lug wheels have shorter belts then the larger four bolt wheels. The difference is in the bucket attachment lugs on the big wheel buckets being moved upward to make up for the larger wheels.




I have to go out and look at the wheels now ... but it is -18 Fahrenheit LOL! I guess that is why there is 0 to 8000 and 8001 and above. There are are other parts different too when I looked through the ariens parts store
https://parts.ariens.com/partlookup_a/261.htm?aribrand=ARN


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## stanz (Mar 17, 2015)

ron3033 said:


> *3.) * I also am running the original Friction Disc #3003. I am unsure whether I should buy an Arien's stamped Friction Disc or buy an aftermarket disc? I kind of doubt Ariens makes them. Any thoughts about this too?
> 
> *Thank You For the help :smile2:*
> *ron3033*


Are you having drive issues? If it ain't broke, don't fix it. My 70s Ariens is running the original disc. Yes, it's old rubber, but some of them do still work. I've seen newer blowers with messed up discs, replacement isn't hard if you need to.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

ron3033 said:


> I also am running the original Friction Disc #3003. I am unsure whether I should buy an Arien's stamped Friction Disc or buy an aftermarket disc?


I just installed an aftermarket friction disc in my '67 Ariens 10M5 and it works perfectly and appeared to be good quality. Save money and get the cheapest one you can find on ebay


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

It does not move as fast in the higher speeds, but I usually am in 1, maybe 2 or 3 if just light snow before the end of the drive where the plow has filled in. Reverse is slow, but not sure if slower or that just is the speed.
Good point you make, and it is the reason I have left it with the original disc.


----------

